# LU monthly meetings



## 294sparky (Dec 23, 2013)

Can an apprentice be forced to attend monthly IBEW LU meetings?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Sure, an apprentice can be forced to do pretty much anything that is legal to bind in a contract.

I've heard of locals forcing apprentices to attend at least 10 meetings per year.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

You shouldn't have to be forced.


----------



## 294sparky (Dec 23, 2013)

There was no contractual language addressing meetings in the agreement I signed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

294sparky said:


> Can an apprentice be forced to attend monthly IBEW LU meetings?


No they cannot not force you,but they can fire you if you do not do what you're told.


----------



## 294sparky (Dec 23, 2013)

I missed the last couple meetings. Ordinarily I have no problem attending but I am working more that one hundred miles from home.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> No they cannot not force you,but they can fire you if you do not do what you're told.


Unions aren't employers and don't fire people.



294sparky said:


> There was no contractual language addressing meetings in the agreement I signed.


The contract you signed spelled out that you are still obligated to abide by any changes to the agreement. Paying dues is what acknowledges that you agree to the contract in it's current form. When you stop paying dues, you are no longer bound by the agreement.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I like going to the meetings to get the info. Nothing like hearing it after it's been repeated 10times.


----------



## 294sparky (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess I am wondering how a union can force a dues paying member to do anything. The journeyman can't be forced to do anything... I pay the exact same dues as them.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

294sparky said:


> I guess I am wondering how a union can force a dues paying member to do anything. The journeyman can't be forced to do anything... I pay the exact same dues as them.


 That is incorrect. Unions force journeymen to do a LOT of things. There's thousands of pages of rules that they have to abide by.

This is what I said earlier:

"Sure, an apprentice can be forced to do pretty much anything that is legal to bind in a contract."

Change out "apprentice" for "journeyman" and it still holds true.

A union can most certainly demand it's members attend meetings. If you don't like the rules, quit the organization.


----------



## 294sparky (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying that. So in legally it doesn't matter if you are a journeyman or an apprentice?

Does that mean that if one group is compelled to do something then the other should be as well since they are equal members?


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> No they cannot not force you,but they can fire you if you do not do what you're told.


this thread is kind of ridiculous.... you gotta understand the difference between what's legal to do, and what they "can" do....

just as they can't "fire" you, however they can "suspend" you...

they can "firmly suggest" that you follow their requests, they cannot "make" you do anything.... you still have a choice, but with every choice there are consequences.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

294sparky said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. So in legally it doesn't matter if you are a journeyman or an apprentice?
> 
> Does that mean that if one group is compelled to do something then the other should be as well since they are equal members?


No, no one ever said that anyone was equal.

You're really digging here. Just go to the meeting :laughing:


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

If they expect you to drive a hundred miles after a day of work to attend a meeting then drive back to be at work the next day that is unreasonable
Here in Ak if you are out of town it's excused otherwise the 4 or 6 meetings is the requirement


----------



## 294sparky (Dec 23, 2013)

Our "requirement" is 11 meetings a year regardless of where you are working.


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

I've never heard of an apprentice paying the same dues as a JW. Is that common? I paid was lower when I was an apprentice, is that odd?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe you should speak with the training director


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

How else can they brainwash you into voting Democrat


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

WhitehouseRT said:


> this thread is kind of ridiculous.... you gotta understand the difference between what's legal to do, and what they "can" do....
> 
> just as they can't "fire" you, however they can "suspend" you...
> 
> they can "firmly suggest" that you follow their requests, they cannot "make" you do anything.... you still have a choice, but with every choice there are consequences.


Until you are indentured the can cut you lose for no reason at all


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

rewire said:


> Until you are indentured the can cut you lose for no reason at all


What does being indentured entail? I've never heard of it.


----------



## 294sparky (Dec 23, 2013)

In my local you are indentured after 500 working hours.


----------

